# Samsung Admire/Vitality



## chriskraus (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,
First off, I am new to Android. I am completely comfortable messing around with computers/devices (preferably with a way to restore), but i'm new to android.
I picked up a Samsung Admire from MetroPCS because the price was too good for me to pass up. I didn't even bother to activate the phone, I just wanted an Android handheld that worked on WiFi.
I looked into CyanogenMod, but they didn't have a mod for the Admire.
I searched the forum before posting, and I didn't find a thread for this phone, so I was wondering if anyone had built a ROM for this phone.
Thanks for the help,
Chris


----------



## allenjthomsen (Mar 1, 2012)

If ur willing to do a system dump im willing to make a rom for you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## allenjthomsen (Mar 1, 2012)

Make sure u root it first before u do the system dump makes one less step for me

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Are u gonna make him a aokp rom or stocc

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------

